# How to properly trim the top of ears?



## FinnTheFloof (Jun 27, 2021)

I'm confident that I can at least sort of handle myself with the edges of the ears and under the ears, but how to you trim the tops properly?








Using this picture from Prism's website as an example. 


Do I even need to take that stuff off on him? 
















Thanks for any help!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I would just trim the edge of his ear - use 7" straight shears that are sharp so you make as few cuts as possible. Ideally just 1 cut each ear. 

The "flat" of the ear, use a stripping knife to just smooth out, not too much trimming needed. 

Front/under the ear - use thinning shears to clean up the tufty stuff in front of the ear. 

Under/behind the ear - you could lightly use thinning shears depending on how much shag is there out of sight.


----------



## FinnTheFloof (Jun 27, 2021)

Megora said:


> I would just trim the edge of his ear - use 7" straight shears that are sharp so you make as few cuts as possible. Ideally just 1 cut each ear.
> 
> The "flat" of the ear, use a stripping knife to just smooth out, not too much trimming needed.
> 
> ...


Those pictures actually are after trimming- I was very cautious about taking too much off, and plan to work on them some more this weekend. The flat part is what I was wondering about- thank you!
I currently only have 5" straight shears and won't be able to get more very soon, because I did a lot of shopping at my last show. Nothing that I didn't need, but a lot of money was spent.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

I keep struggling with taking that page off, I actually put it up for my then in HS daughter..
that dog, Lily, had a young owner (pictured in background) who did not let her get groomed but one time a year !

I think on Finn use your straights on the back of his ear as described by Kate. And if you need a stripping knife I will mail you one (think I have your address?) because for whatever reason I have several and only use one....


----------

